
Photographing the Most Radioactive Places in Chernobyl - smn1234
https://petapixel.com/2019/08/27/the-sarcophagus-photographing-the-most-radioactive-places-in-chernobyl/
======
cleeus
Notice the Windows XP wallpaper in this picture:
[https://petapixel.com/assets/uploads/2019/08/11-3.jpg](https://petapixel.com/assets/uploads/2019/08/11-3.jpg)

~~~
mattmar96
Yikes. Hope its not connected to the internet..

------
dheera
"Of course, I’m not going to go in there to take pictures! For reference,
staying in this place would be deadly in just a few minutes."

What about sending a drone or robot inside and take the pictures safely from
outside?

~~~
Alupis
The radiation levels have killed "drones" several times before.

~~~
jameslevy
Fortunately, there were plenty of"human drones" available to assist with
removing graphite.

------
sebazzz
If the other control room is contaminated now, wasn't it unsafe to work in
after the explosion? They still had a few reactors in operation for a time.

Good to see the control room still runs Windows XP with default Teletubby
background. I wonder whether this is a vulnerability and an upgrade is
planned.

~~~
Alupis
It's unlikely to have any internet connection there - so there's little to no
risk.

